# Грыжи L4-L5, L5-S1, протрузия, боль и судороги в левой ноге



## E-KA (5 Апр 2016)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! 
Вот и до меня дошла такая напасть. Немного о себе.
   Меня зовут Елена, мне 33 года, рост 170, вес примерно 75-78 кг. Активным образом жизни к сожалению не отличаюсь. Работа у меня в основном сидячая, за компьютером. С 2014 года нахожусь в отпуске по уходу за ребенком, ему в следующем месяце 2 годика будет. Так что вся моя активность связана с малышом: помыть, накормить, погулять, покачать, спать уложить, коляски, санки ну и т.д. плюс бытовые дела. Муж работает, а я по дому, бабушка у нас одна и возраст приличный у нее, так что в основном все сама.
    А теперь о болячке. Первый раз поясница заболела году наверно в 2006 или 2007, потянула на себя коробку тяжелую и как говорят спину сорвала. Пару дней полежала, мазью Найз помазала,да все прошло. Тогда еще очень много времени проводила за рулем, часов по 4-5 в день точно. Но была молода и беспечна, все прошло и забылось. А потом прихватило уже в 2008, так же помазала, прошло, потом в 2009, пошла к врачу. Сказали тогда - это люмбаго, вольтареном помажьте, анальгинчик выпейте и все пройдет. В 2012 опять разболелась спина, диагноз тот же, рекомендации те же. Потом пока беременная была, чувствовала себя прекрасно, спина до самых родов не беспокоила. По показаниям делали кесарево с эпидуральной анестезией. А вот после выписки началось. Спина стала понемногу ныть, но все было терпимо, отдохну чуть-чуть и дальше с малышом. Ребенок рос и нагрузки вместе с ним, плюс еще коляску по ступенькам туда и обратно два раза в день. Когда малышу было примерно 8-9 мес. поясницу мою снова прострелило и мази уже не помогали. Пошла к неврологу, она молоточком рефлексы проверила и сказала мазать на ночь мазью с диклофенаком и делать компрессы с димексидом. А к ней приходить с МРТ после того как завершу грудное вскармливание. А диагноз - остеохондроз. Боль прошла через неделю другую. Как не странно все обострения происходили весной. Вот и сейчас так. Заболела поясница в конце февраля. Помазала мазью, делала компрессы с димексидом, но поясница так и ныла. Стало отдавать в левую ягодицу и сводить судорогой икру. При этом я еще могла выходить на улицу с ребенком, как ногу сводило, я садилась на корточки и все через минуту проходило. После 8 марта сделала МРТ. Пошла к неврологу. Снимки мои она даже смотреть не стала, взяла только заключение, молоточком рефлексы проверила, попросила понагибаться, вдоль позвоночника пощупала. Заключение от 14.03.16: движения в поясничном отделе ограничены,болезненная пальпация п/в т L5-S1 слева, симптомы натяжения+слева, сухожильные рефлексы S=D, кол. S=D, ax S-угнетен, тазовых расстройств нет. Радикулопатия L5-S1 слева, остеохондроз п/о, грыжи дисков L4-L5, L5-S1.  Рекомендации: р-р Мильгаммы 2,0 в/м №10, р-р Мидокалма 1,0 в/м №10, р-р Никотиновой к-ты 2,0 в/м №10, Нолодатак 100 мг 3 р. в день. Стала выполнять рекомендации, особой разницы не было, если только судороги стали чуть реже, не через каждые 5-10 минут ходьбы, а через час примерно. 22.03.2016 случилось обострение. Утром встала с кровати и примерно через пол часа началась сильная судорога в ноге и боль. Боли в пояснице я не чувствовала, болела именно нога от судорог, ее трясло и никакое положение тела существенно ситуации не меняло. Пыталась стоять, сидеть, ходить, приседать, мять ногу - результата ноль, только боль. Вызвала скорую, вкололи какой то укол, но в больницу не взяли. Сказали идти к своему неврологу и разговаривать об операции. Спазм укол снял, но мышцы страшно болели, я все время лежала, вставала только по нужде. 25.03.16 поехала к неврологу в центр реабилитации. Ехать минут 10, думала пока доеду дверь в машине от боли вырву. Там меня посмотрели, посмотрели мои снимки. Врач сказала, что на данный момент первоочередное это снять боль и спазмы. На будущее умеренные физ.упражнения, изменение поведения, т.е. научиться правильно сидеть, работать, поднимать что-либо и пр.работа. Прописано: Капельница (дексаметазон 3 мл (12 мг)+баралгин 5мл+новокаин 0,5% 5мл+физ.р-р) 5 шт., капельница ксефокам 8мг (2мл) с физ.р-ром 5 шт. Капельницы чередовать. Нейромидин 15 мг (1мл) в/м №10, кеторол №10 в/м на ночь, актовегин 2 мл в/в после капельницы, аэртал 100 мг утром и вечером 10 дней, сирдалуд 2 мг утром и 4 вечером 14 дней. Помимо этого рекомендована консультация нейрохирурга. 27.03. стали ставить капельницы, стало вроде полегче, я смогла потихоньку передвигаться по квартире. Но 30 марта снова обострение к вечеру, может переходила, не знаю. Но снова сильные судороги и боль. Вызвала скорую поставили укол деклофенака с дексаметазоном. Сегодня последняя капельница. Ходить могу только по квартире и не долго. Пошла умылась, надо полежать минут 10 хотя бы. Онемение в левой ноге не прошло. Если похожу чуть дольше в мышцах сильно жжет и боль ноющая. Стараюсь делать ЛФК для острого периода, нашла здесь на сайте. 
   Подскажите мне пожалуйста правильно ли проходит мое восстановление? Может какие дополнительные рекомендации. Каковы перспективы на восстановление и как лечиться? Действительно ли в моем случае показана операция и какая? Каковы шансы на возвращение к полноценной жизни, хочу еще и второго ребенка. Знающие люди напрвьте меня в нужное русло...


----------



## La murr (5 Апр 2016)

*E-KA*, Елена, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Апр 2016)

На поперечном снимке L5-S1 отчетливо видна компрессия левых корешков,что является причиной имеющихся симптомов. В таких случаях помощь нейрохирурга гораздо эффективней консервативного лечения.


----------



## E-KA (5 Апр 2016)

Спасибо, доктор! Попробую получить информацию в этом направлении.


----------



## AIR (5 Апр 2016)

Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым.


----------



## E-KA (8 Апр 2016)

Спасибо, доктор. 
Попробовала попасть к нейрохирургу в нашем городе. Никогда не думала, что такая бюрократия. Сначала запишитесь к терапевту по месту жительства (невролога нет), получите направление, а потом на следующий месяц к специалисту. 

Сейчас, со временем стало лучше. Капельницы уже закончила, Сирдалуд осталось только завтра выпить и все. На улицу пока побаиваюсь выходить, нога все равно при нагрузках жжет и болит. Сидеть тоже только по чуть чуть. Но зато уже могу по квартире передвигаться, что то делать потихоньку. 

Может стоит продолжить принимать Сирдалуд и Аэртал, витамины гр.В? Или уже попробовать завязать с медикаментами пока к доктору не попаду?


----------



## Apokatilov (8 Апр 2016)

E-KA написал(а):


> Спасибо, доктор.
> Попробовала попасть к нейрохирургу в нашем городе. Никогда не думала, что такая бюрократия. Сначала запишитесь к терапевту по месту жительства (невролога нет), получите направление, а потом на следующий месяц к специалисту.
> 
> Сейчас, со временем стало лучше. Капельницы уже закончила, Сирдалуд осталось только завтра выпить и все. На улицу пока побаиваюсь выходить, нога все равно при нагрузках жжет и болит. Сидеть тоже только по чуть чуть. Но зато уже могу по квартире передвигаться, что то делать потихоньку.
> ...


Добрый день! Очень похожие грыжи и у меня, только у меня немеет правая нога. 5 день как вышел из больницы где мне сняли боль капельницами с дексаметазоном. Вы с какого города?


----------



## Анастасия19922 (8 Апр 2016)

А сама поясница у вас болит?


----------



## E-KA (8 Апр 2016)

*Apokatilov*, я из Тульской обл. Мне тоже капельницы делали с дексаметазоном, но дома. Сильная боль прошла, теперь только при нагрузке.
*Анастасия19922*, сначала болела только поясница, а потом когда нога стала болеть поясницу я уже особо не чувствовала.


----------



## dr.dreval (9 Апр 2016)

E-KA написал(а):


> Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане!


При низкой эффективности консервативного лечения Вам показано выполнение эндоскопического удаления грыжи межпозвонкового диска.


----------



## Apokatilov (9 Апр 2016)

E-KA написал(а):


> *Apokatilov*, я из Тульской обл. Мне тоже капельницы делали с дексаметазоном, но дома. Сильная боль прошла, теперь только при нагрузке.


Значит исключайте нагрузки, с ребенком - одевайте пояс. Сам жену никак не уговорю его использовать, ребенок уже 10кг а жена 50кг.
А как у вас дела с ногой?


----------



## E-KA (9 Апр 2016)

*dr.dreval*, спасибо! Подскажите, к доктору смогу попасть только в лучшем случае через неделю, если боль уменьшилась и онемение немного проходит, когда похожу жжет ногу под коленом сзади и вверх к ягодице, т.е.не всю ногу как раньше, можно ли это считать прогрессом в консервативном лечении? Может ли в моем случае ослабиться давление на нервный корешок? Как мне себе помочь до визита к врачу?
*Apokatilov*, спасибо за внимание. Прочитала сегодня и вашу тему, выздоравливайте. Вы молодец, супругу бережете. Нога у меня немного онемевшая, стопа, пятка и мизинец, а болит теперь только от колена и до ягодицы сзади. Один палец вроде в чувства приходить стал. Медленно, но верно - небольшие улучшения есть.



Apokatilov написал(а):


> Значит исключайте нагрузки, с ребенком - одевайте пояс. Сам жену никак не уговорю его использовать, ребенок уже 10кг а жена 50кг.
> А как у вас дела с ногой?


А вы имеете в виду полужесткий корсет для поясницы? У нас в магазине я так и не получила исчерпывающей информации по этим корсетам - какой, как подобрать и т.д.
Может быть здесь помогут как правильно выбрать в моем случае и действительно ли он мне нужен? Мнение докторов хотелось бы тоже услышать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2016)

*Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.*

В комплексной профилактике и лечении вертеброгенных болевых синдромов, важным элементом является иммобилизация пораженных позвоночных двигательных сегментов в период обострения, и профилактическая защитная фиксация позвоночника в период ремиссии.

При попытке классифицировать средства фиксации позвоночника можно, условно, выделить несколько групп защитных поясов и корсетов.

*Первая группа* пояса *для защиты от холода*. Стремление утеплить поясничный отдел позвоночника существовало во все времена, только раньше для этого применялись пояса из шести и меха животных. Современный утепляющий пояс это хлопчатобумажная или шерстяная ткань, способная плотно прилегать к телу. Такие пояса надевают, как правило, на голое тело, что придает им определённое рефлексотерапевтическое воздействие, за счет раздражения кожных покровов в зоне поражения. Время носки - постоянно в холодное время года.

*Вторая группа* корсеты *для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки*при работе. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, часто с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 20-25 см, для перекрытия 1-2 позвоночных двигательных сегментов. Здесь важно правильная носка корсета, т.е. только при работе, избыточных движениях, неконтролируемых движениях, при усталости в спине. Надевать пояс можно в любом положении, в том числе и стоя, лучше на майку или футболку, но можно и прямо на одежду – рубашку свитер. Время регулируется временем работы (на конвейере в поясе, на перекуре снимаем), в тоже время ношение пояса не отменяет правильного выполнения рабочих движений. Такие пояса выполняют как фиксирующую, так и утепляющую функцию, поэтому носить одновременно согревающий пояс и укрепляющий корсет не стоит.

*Третья группа* корсеты *для защиты позвоночника от движения* при боли в спине. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, всегда с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 30-35 см, для перекрытия подвижности всего поясничного отдела. Надеть пояс лучше в положении лежа, на майку или футболку, вставать осторожно через положение на боку. В положении лежа, необходимости в поясе нет, лишь некоторые пациенты отмечают необходимость спать в поясе, закрепленном на минимальном натяжении, что позволяет в момент переворачиваний с боку на бок, быстро затянуть пояс и сделать переворот с минимальной болью, после переворота пояс опять переводиться в минимальное натяжение. Время носки - постоянно на период острой боли.

Сейчас формируется *четвертое поколение* поясов *для лечения боли в спине*: с магнитами, с электровоздействием, с парафином, с растяжением позвонков и т.д.


*Делаем выводы: *

- в холодное время года полезно утеплять поясничный отдел позвоночника и носить шерстяной или хлопчатобумажный пояс, применять одновременно согревающий пояс и укрепляющий корсет не стоит;

- для профилактики обострений и при хроническом болевом синдроме нужен корсет шириной 20 см;

- для острого периода нужен корсет шириной 30 см, но можно обойтись и только 20 см ширины, контролируя правильность движений в позвоночнике.

Информация с www.pozwonocnik.ru

То есть для вас 20 см, полужёсткий.
Но он не освобождает от правильной техники подъёма тяжести и повышения тренированности организма к нагрузкам за счёт лфк и физических трениовок.
Не лишним будет и профилактическое лечение, типа санаторного- массаж, мануальная терапия, физиотерапия.


----------



## E-KA (10 Апр 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, спасибо большое! Купила сегодня орто кпк-100. Уже испытала, вот только не пойму лучше ли. Грубо говоря, помыла 4 тарелки и нога разболелась. Прилегла, через 5 мин. опять встала. И так все делаю. Болит мышца сзади от колена и до ягодицы, то жжет, то будто кто то в ней ползает. Если не прилягу, то начинает болеть и чуть ниже поясницы слева.


----------



## La murr (10 Апр 2016)

E-KA написал(а):


> Грубо говоря, помыла 4 тарелки и нога разболелась.


*E-KA*, я перенесла операцию на позвоночнике.
По собственному опыту знаю, что если поставить одну ногу на небольшое возвышение (у меня в этом качестве небольшая детская табуретка-подставка), поясница чувствует себя лучше во время процесса мытья посуды.
У меня такая -


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2016)

E-KA написал(а):


> *Доктор Ступин*, спасибо большое! Купила сегодня орто кпк-100. Уже испытала, вот только не пойму лучше ли. Грубо говоря, помыла 4 тарелки и нога разболелась. Прилегла, через 5 мин. опять встала. И так все делаю. Болит мышца сзади от колена и до ягодицы, то жжет, то будто кто то в ней ползает. Если не прилягу, то начинает болеть и чуть ниже поясницы слева.


Так и надо поступать при боли. Постепенно время нахождения на ногах увеличиться.
Корсет одеваете не на поясницу, а на переход с поясницы на крестец.


----------



## E-KA (11 Апр 2016)

* La murr*, спасибо большое! Попробую воспользоваться вашим советом и что-нибудь приспособлю для этих целей. Например тазик или коробку от обуви. Просто у сына стульчики немного другого формата, они мне кажется выше, немного другого формата, не совсем удобно.
*Доктор Ступин*, спасибо! Я так и делаю. Сегодня даже вышла на улицу, прошла тихонько два подъезда и все.... как прихватило аж в глазах темнеть стало. Потом чуть отпустило. Жгло ногу и боль как будто запульсировала, болел крестец слева. Как вернулась домой 10 мин. полежала и вроде совсем отошло.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2016)

Вот и хорошо.


----------



## E-KA (12 Апр 2016)

Ну вот сегодня опять, 5 мин на ногах, 5 мин горизонтально. Но ногу и поясницу просто как жжет, судорог нет. Надеюсь и не будет


----------



## Большой Лев (20 Апр 2016)

*E-KA*, как вы себя чувствуете? Боли сохраняются?
У меня было все также, как у вас, боли, судороги, ни стоять, ни ходить, сидеть - это просто ад... Мне помогла только операция. После нее я забыла про боль. Слово операция страшное в первое время, но и мне Максим Дмитриевич писал, что нужна операция, потому что был зажат нервный корешок слева. До операции корсет был как глоток свежего воздуха, мне казалось, что он запирает боль или втягивает ее в себя.
Не отчаивайтесь, все обязательно будет хорошо!


----------



## E-KA (20 Апр 2016)

*Большой Лев*, спасибо за интерес. Я с 14 апреля в больнице - капельницы, уколы и т.д. Острую боль снимает, но ходить и сидеть не могу, ногу жжет, крутит и в поясницу отдает. Только лежать и небольшие прогулки до с.у. и столовой. В пятницу уже жду операцию. Доктор говорит, что все будет хорошо. 
Вот лежу форум читаю...


----------



## Большой Лев (21 Апр 2016)

*E-KA*, верьте в лучшее! Пятница завтра. Меня тоже в пятницу оперировали , самое сложное было выдержать период без воды перед операцией, я просто полоскала рот и все. Потом помню, что в оперблоке поговорила о том о сем с сестрами и анестизиологом, подбодрила его и сказала, что ничего не нужно бояться, потом заснула , проснулась в реанимации, боли нет, лежу на спине, настроение отличное! Через пару дней и вы напишите здесь тоже самое.


----------



## E-KA (24 Апр 2016)

Ну вот, отчитываюсь. Операцию сделали в пятницу. Все прошло хорошо. Доктор говорит, что все сделали вовремя. Вчера уже встала. Боли как таковой нет, небольшой дискомфорт в месте шва. Пальчики еще немного онемевшие, но ногу я уже не подволакиваю. Как же здорово ходить!!! Сказали делать дыхательную гимнастику и потихоньку ножками ручками шевелить, делать легкие упражнения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2016)

Все будет хорошо!


----------



## La murr (24 Апр 2016)

*E-KA*, выздоравливайте!
Читайте рекомендации доктора Ступина - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Задавайте вопросы, получайте ответы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17925/


----------



## Большой Лев (25 Апр 2016)

*E-KA*, поздравляю! Теперь вперед, только не спеша, ма-а-а-а-а-ленькими шагами, но уверенным и бодрым шагом!


----------



## E-KA (26 Июл 2016)

Всем добрый день!
Ну вот и опять я сюда пишу. Прошло уже 3 месяца после операции. Присаживаться стала после 2 месяцев. Корсет ношу до сих пор на улицу, т.к. с 2 летним ребенком - не знаешь что и ожидать. Чувствовала я себя прекрасно, жизнь налаживалась, а вчера в поликлинике потеряла немного равновесие и в пояснице снова заболело. Болит только поясница, причем чуть выше чем раньше буквально на сантиметр два и немного правее. Место прям пальцем чувствуется. Боль именно при движении или при надавливании. Намазала на ночь диклофенак гель,немного полегче. Доктор говорил, в случае возникновения боли препарат диклофенак на несколько дней или др.нпвп. 
Подскажите, как мне себя вести, при том, что со мной постоянно ребенок, и какие препараты и сколько применять? В смысле лучше использовать тот же гель или таблетированные формы (какие)? А то уже мнительность и паника какая то начинается-очень боюсь опять повторения того кошмара.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2016)

Заболело, полечите:
-корсет
-аппликатор
-мази
-НПВП и Миорелаксант по назначению врача.
Операция решает проблему того обострения и той грыжи.


----------



## bator84 (20 Авг 2016)

Да бесполезно все это, сколько можно уже, неужели многочисленные примеры не учат. Какой аппликатор, какие мази, какой ЛФК, смешно уже. Ну не помогает это никому, несколько дней нормально, потом опять. Все, операцию сделали, тут другая история. А до операции надо было ходить постоянно, если начинает сильно болеть, присесть переждать или снять боль обезболивающими и опять идти, в день минимум 20 км проходить, до мозолей на ногах. Со временем скорей всего стало бы лучше. Не можешь ходить, ползи.


----------



## La murr (20 Авг 2016)

*bator84*, Саша, Вы свой опыт описываете?
Создайте собственную тему и поделитесь своими взглядами на проблему.
Я, например, до сих пор не поняла, что именно Вас беспокоит.


----------



## Paullo (2 Сен 2016)

E-KA написал(а):


> Всем добрый день!
> Ну вот и опять я сюда пишу. Прошло уже 3 месяца после операции. Присаживаться стала после 2 месяцев. Корсет ношу до сих пор на улицу, т.к. с 2 летним ребенком - не знаешь что и ожидать. Чувствовала я себя прекрасно, жизнь налаживалась, а вчера в поликлинике потеряла немного равновесие и в пояснице снова заболело. Болит только поясница, причем чуть выше чем раньше буквально на сантиметр два и немного правее. Место прям пальцем чувствуется. Боль именно при движении или при надавливании. Намазала на ночь диклофенак гель,немного полегче. Доктор говорил, в случае возникновения боли препарат диклофенак на несколько дней или др.нпвп.
> Подскажите, как мне себя вести, при том, что со мной постоянно ребенок, и какие препараты и сколько применять? В смысле лучше использовать тот же гель или таблетированные формы (какие)? А то уже мнительность и паника какая то начинается-очень боюсь опять повторения того кошмара.


Здравствуйте, напишите как у вас сей час самочувствие.


----------



## E-KA (27 Окт 2016)

Добрый день!
Всех благодарю за внимание и поддержку.
Что хочу сказать, прошло пол года после операции. 22.04.2016 удаление грыжи диска L5-S1 интерламинарным способом слева. Чувствую я себя очень неплохо. Хожу много, практически весь день в движении, да и как по другому с маленьким ребенком. Корсет не ношу. Легкое онемение осталось на мизинце и под коленом - жить не мешает, дискомфорта не доставляет. Только один раз 3 мес назад прибегла к мази диклофенак, тогда за пару дней все прошло. Поясница особо не беспокоит, иногда бывает к вечеру, но именно ощущение усталости, совсем не боли или каких то неприятностей. За это время сбросила вес примерно кг 8. Сейчас принимаю витамины гр.В (Нейромультивит). По рекомендации врача проходить курс 2 раза в год. Честно скажу - ЛФК не каждый день, но стараюсь делать хотя бы минимум. Делаю из рекомендаций моего хирурга и из комплекса д-ра Ступина.

Так вот к чему я это все.
Сегодня сделала МРТ (через 6 мес) на том же аппарате, снимки прикладываю. В заключении написано, грыжа L4-L5 была 0,5см, стала 0,6 см. L3-L4 без изменений как была протрузия 0,3см, так и осталась. А вот L5-S1 грыжа 0,8 см. Это что получатся, она опять появилась и снова ждать этого ужаса который был весной? Заключение дали ну прям как под копирку с небольшими изменениями,а  в снимках я совсем профан. У нас тут к нейрохирургу на консультацию попасть запись на 2-3 мес.вперед, а неврологи практически и не смотрят снимки, заключение читают и все. Хирург который операцию делал совсем в др. области даже.
Уважаемые доктора, посмотрите пожалуйста мои новые снимки, так ли все плачевно? Это новая грыжа и все снова повторится? Заранее благодарю!

               

И еще снимки

               

Оставшиеся снимки и заключение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2016)

Ну есть. Пройдет. Через год.
Главное что не болит.
Думайте над тем, чтобы не обострилось.


----------



## E-KA (28 Окт 2016)

Спасибо Вам доктор! Это правильно - главное, что не болит. В глубине души я конечно тешила надежду, что это не грыжа, а может после операции отек или рубец, но... надо быть реалистом... Будем жить дальше - и жить хорошо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2016)

Так и есть, отек и рубец.


----------



## E-KA (15 Мар 2017)

Добрый день! 
Ну вот прошел почти год, все у меня хорошо. Про спинку не забываю, в смысле, она не беспокоит, не болит (тьфу, тьфу), но и берегу. Уже 4 месяца как на работу вышла. Хоть работа и сидячая, стараюсь пройтись каждые минут 20-30. С того года скинула ровно 10 кг. Высокие каблуки не обуваю, тяжести не поднимаю. А в принципе живу нормальной жизнью. Так что с ужасом вспоминаю март-апрель прошлого года и надеюсь никогда этого не повторится.


----------



## La murr (15 Мар 2017)

@E-KA, берегите себя! 
Принцип разумности © Доктор Ступин


----------



## Дмитрий1975 (15 Июн 2018)

@E-KA, очень ждем отчетов о Вашем состоянии. А лфк не каждый день по причине занятости или утраты яркости воспоминаний о мучениях?


----------

